# New To Bibs? READ ME!



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Bib Shorts Buyer?s Guide + eight of the best | road.cc

Link above is to RoadCC's 2014 buyers guide for bib shorts. An excellent breakdown on what bibs are, and what to look for in a pair of bibs (especially if you've never used/bought any before). They also provide a quick list of eight bibs of various pricing levels. RoadCC also has links to various reviews of other bibs as well. Of the products I've used that they have reviewed, I've found that their reviews are pretty even handed and close to my own opinions, so I'm willing to trust their opinions on the gear.


BTW, I've recently bought a pair of the Tenn bibs that are mentioned in the review list in the article, and again, RoadCC has put out a review that is (in my opinion) fairly accurate. Their grade for the bibs is 4 out of 5 stars (mainly because of the quality vs price).


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Good article and highlights some options at various price points. 
I've found through a lot of trial and error over the years that it pays to do your research... Especially, if seeking an inexpensive option. Nothing worse than getting a pair on the cheap only to find during use that you have just bought an a$$ hatchet!
Then again you can spend a ton of money on the latest and greatest Assos out there too only to be disappointed in the money spent with little gain over less expensive options.
So... Like many things cycling, personal preference and what you are comfortable spending will guide your decisions.
So, if your new to the bibs game do your research, seek opinions from numerous sources and fellow riders and then try some and find what works for you...
For me... My #1 is the Sportful Total Comfort Bibs, #2 being the Desoto 400-mile Bibs, and #3 is the Giordana FRC Bibs. Your results will likely vary.
Lastly, when you read the article above... Please don't do like the models in the article... don't wear your jerseys under your bib straps (base layers yes... Never jerseys). The only thing dumber would be to wear your bibs inside out.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Here are a few other articles on the subject. They all generally say the same thing although they tend to stress a few different points.

1) Everybody is made different, therefore there is no 'best' bib, only the best for you.
2) Quality costs. How much it costs will depend on which aspects of quality are present.
3) Chamois/insert placement is critical for comfort. The best pad is useless unless it's where you need it.
4) The only way to be sure a bib is right for you is to try it. Since this isn't always possible or practical, be prepared for some trial and error buying and returning, and make sure you deal with shops/vendors with good return policies.
5) When you do find the bib you like, take note of all the details. Murphy's Law dictates that once you find what's right for you, they'll stop making it, so note the details so you can find something else that will work.
6) Don't confuse price with quality, compatibility, or suitability. Just because it's expensive or inexpensive doesn't automatically mean it'll be god or bad. If you need a thinner insert, then some of the lower priced models might be a good fit. Also remember that cost reflects not just the quality of the components, but where and how they were made plus shipping and such. Therefore a $150 isn't always better than a $100 bib, it just means that it one bib is being sold for $50 more.

Bend in the Road: Proper chamois placement is key - BikeRadar

Choosing your first pair of cycling bib shorts | Always Riding

How to Buy Bib Shorts | Bicycling

BicyclingHub.com Buyer's Guide to Bib Shorts

Bib Shorts Buyers Guide | Road Cycling UK

Buyer's Guide To Lycra Cycling Shorts - Bikesport Ballard Seattle, WA


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

A more recent article. The parameters are the same, but some updated recommendations for products.

Cycling bib shorts: a buyer's guide - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Don't do it! Just say NO to bibs!

The first time you have to strip off your bibs to take an emergency dump, you WILL regret it!


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

If you find yourself in that *ahem* position, you're already regretting it.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I already have a nice pair of bibs that I never use because (for men) it is such a pain in the ass to drain your lizard on the side of the road, or anywhere else for that matter. Besides, my shorts are still very comfortable. Hard to believe that the dozens of manufacturers have not addressed this issue.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Special Eyes said:


> I already have a nice pair of bibs that I never use because (for men) it is such a pain in the ass to drain your lizard on the side of the road, or anywhere else for that matter. Besides, my shorts are still very comfortable. Hard to believe that the dozens of manufacturers have not addressed this issue.


Err....umm....what about just snaking it out one of the legs? Just roll up one leg and and let fly. Never a problem. I won't say that you can handle a call of nature with full length bib tights in this way...but....c'mon.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

.......maybe he can?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I do wear tight fitting shorts...


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

cdhbrad said:


> .......maybe he can?


I know that _I_ can, but I didn't want to be accused of bragging. The only risk for me are the zippers on the leg cuffs of the Pearl Izumi tights - they can catch skin if you aren't careful.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Err....umm....what about just snaking it out one of the legs? Just roll up one leg and and let fly. Never a problem. I won't say that you can handle a call of nature with full length bib tights in this way...but....c'mon.


that works for me on the rare occasion that I get that overwhelming urge. never a problem, really.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Gregory Taylor said:


> I know that _I_ can, but I didn't want to be accused of bragging. The only risk for me are the zippers on the leg cuffs of the Pearl Izumi tights - they can catch skin if you aren't careful.


Depends on whether the tattoo says 'Wendy' or 'Welcome To Jamaica Mon, Have A Nice Day'.

Old joke, if you don't get it, don't worry about it.


----------



## Sweet Lew (Jun 24, 2014)

junior1210 said:


> Depends on whether the tattoo says 'Wendy' or 'Welcome To Jamaica Mon, Have A Nice Day'.
> 
> Old joke, if you don't get it, don't worry about it.


LOL....

I've been wearing bibs for a couple of seasons. They are the greatest invention. Especially when you are still trying to shed the winter weight off and the waistband from your shorts are still digging into your waist\gut. As for the whole "draining" issue. If you have to go, you'll find a way.


----------



## berserk87 (Jul 24, 2014)

Oops.


----------



## Sweet Lew (Jun 24, 2014)

berserk87 said:


> Oops.


I see what you did there. 

Let me know if you still need an explanation. :thumbsup: Better yet, I'll add it to my post.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone want to answer a serious question? This is good timing as I am searching for my first bib.

I relate to the winter weight comment - I have something of a spare tire (like car tire) and I'm wondering how to size for that. Do you buy bibs/shorts that are your normal waist size? I ask because it all so stretchy and that made me wonder whether you should get maybe one size down from your street clothes size.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> I already have a nice pair of bibs that I never use because (for men) it is such a pain in the ass to drain your lizard on the side of the road, or anywhere else for that matter. Besides, my shorts are still very comfortable. Hard to believe that the dozens of manufacturers have not addressed this issue.


Short fit depends on your shape.

Having ridden at weights from under 145 pounds to 215:

With waist smaller than hips the waist band stays parked and is comfortable.

With waist bigger than hips the shorts constrict your belly, the waist band rolls down, and they're not comfortable.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Short fit depends on your shape.
> 
> Having ridden at weights from under 145 pounds to 215:
> 
> ...


THat's kinda why I was looking at bibs. I would think it would help prevent the roll down. What I don't know is - I wear a 42" waist jeans. With a belt that is a comfortable fit. I suspect I would not want bibs with that waist size as they would be loose & baggy. 

That's why I was asking about getting a size smaller and let the stretch expand out to the real size.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Short fit depends on your shape.
> 
> Having ridden at weights from under 145 pounds to 215:
> 
> ...



That's the best explanation I've heard so far. At 64 yrs old, I've been a 32 waist all my adult life, all year long. I never have 'roll over' of the waist of my shorts. I guess I don't need bibs. I'm saving thousands of dollars, too!

So, why do all the pencil thin pro riders wear bibs?


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Special Eyes said:


> That's the best explanation I've heard so far. At 64 yrs old, I've been a 32 waist all my adult life, all year long. I never have 'roll over' of the waist of my shorts. I guess I don't need bibs. I'm saving thousands of dollars, too!
> 
> So, why do all the pencil thin pro riders wear bibs?


Perhaps race fit jerseys without sufficiently tenacious waist grippers. I had to down size to them to avoid flapping after loosing my middle age spread leaving me 5'10" and 145 pounds with a 34" chest, 27.5" waist, and 35" hips. 

The jerseys are cut short in front and don't extend below your hip bones so they don't bunch up in a riding position. However above that point rider circumference is decreasing so once they slip a little they can come un-anchored exposing your pale white belly. Not a problem for some jerseys, a definite problem for others.









Higher rise shorts would fill in the gap, but have the waist band someplace more sensitive.

Snug aero jerseys which need to stretch a few inches to fit should be immune to the problem and are very comfy for 1-2 hours, but might be a bit much for a 5-6 hour stage.

From top to bottom LG XS aero skin-fit, racer-fit, pro-fit. Note the front lengths indicated by the bottom front corners.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Special Eyes said:


> So, why do all the pencil thin pro riders wear bibs?


Because correct length suspenders are more comfortable than waistbands.
FTR, pros get custom tailored kit.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

ibericb said:


> that works for me on the rare occasion that I get that overwhelming urge. never a problem, really.


I've tried this method wearing Assos F.13 bibs. It was cutting off the circulation, so I said **** it, then just took everything off and did my business.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Maybe the nicest improvement in the Assos S7 series compared to the S5 which the 13 was part of is the peeability...


----------

